# My Emersed setup with HC, UG, DHG etc



## scrogathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is my Emersed setup I started a few weeks ago. Overfertilized yesterday but caught it and flushed the container for about an hour in the sink... probably overkill but I'm happy.

I am building a better setup to keep my hc flooded for portions of the day, hoping to help with acclimating to submerged growth.

Anyways I'm using a 6400k 23 watt CFL in a desk lamp from Lowe's.
I mist once a day with just tap water.


----------

